# My upcoming Tinder date is registered with an attractive male in her apartment - what gives?



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

I googled her name and age. Got the right girl.

She has a resident with someone else living there. Similar in age and very good looking.

Her Tinder profile does *not* state open relationship. She has not written anything about looking for friends either.


I have good vibes from her based on pictures and chat. Very nice, unassuming girl.

What would you make of this? What is the most probable explanation?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

From Tinder. Be serious.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> From Tinder. Be serious.


You think it's her boyfriend?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Tinder dates are all about sex and not relationships.

So, however she lives is her business because you're just going to have sex with her and what she does outside your date is her business.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Tinder dates are all about sex and not relationships.
> 
> So, however she lives is get business because you're just going to have sex with her and what she does outside your date is her business.


Why is she looking for sex if she already has an attractive guy living with her?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Why is she looking for sex if she already has an attractive guy living with her?


Maybe she's high drive and he isn't?
Maybe he's gay?
Maybe she calls him affectionately, "Tiny"
You'd have to ask her.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Maybe she's high drive and he isn't?
> Maybe he's gay?
> Maybe she calls him affectionately, "Tiny"
> You'd have to ask her.


If it was due to sex drive, she would have written "in an open relationship", would she not? 

Still, she can't lie about this since there's a dude in her apartment. Should I just ask if she's single? I didn't think that was neccesary.. 

I obviously don't want to reveal that I googled her ass.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> If it was due to sex drive, she would have written "in an open relationship", would she not?
> 
> Still, she can't lie about this since there's a dude in her apartment. Should I just ask if she's single? I didn't think that was neccesary..
> 
> I obviously don't want to reveal that I googled her ass.


It's Tinder. She doesn't have to state that she's in an open relationship. Tinder is all about the sex.
You'd have to use Match.com if you're looking standards.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> It's Tinder. She doesn't have to state that she's in an open relationship. Tinder is all about the sex.
> You'd have to use Match.com if you're looking standards.


Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


That's her choice. 
You can try. 
I suggest reading No More Mr. Nice Guy if you want a chance.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> That's her choice.
> You can try.
> I suggest reading No More Mr. Nice Guy if you want a chance.


Yes but do you think a girl in an open relationship is open to falling in love? Do they have tricks to avoid that problem? I have an excellent track record of girls falling in love with me. I usually don't fall in love with the girl, though. So this would be quite ironic.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Maybe he's gay?


I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.

Help me.. Should I go on the date?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.
> 
> Help me.. Should I go on the date?


That's totally up to you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I googled her name and age. Got the right girl.
> 
> She has a resident with someone else living there. Similar in age and very good looking.
> 
> ...


If you want a nice unassuming girl, dont look on tinder.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Y


anachronistic12345 said:


> Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


Yes.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Go for a coffee ask her the situation, make decisions based on response. Job done, let us know if you end up in a thrupple


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You want a monogamous conversion when you haven’t even met her and you are already talking about love …..with a tinder girl.

Just punch yourself in the face and get it over with.

Jeez man ……


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> You want a monogamous conversion when you haven’t even met her and you are already talking about love …..with a tinder girl.
> 
> Just punch yourself in the face and get it over with.
> 
> Jeez man ……


He might need some help removing his heart from his chest, so it can be stomped on.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> He might need some help removing his heart from his chest, so it can be stomped on.


I want to keep my options open at least. This sucks.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I want to keep my options open at least. This sucks.


It's ok to go out with her, if she's open to doing so. She's on tinder. Faithfulness is not expected on tinder. Go out, have a good time. She will let you know of she's interested in anything more.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> It's ok to go out with her, if she's open to doing so. She's on tinder. Faithfulness is not expected on tinder. Go out, have a good time. She will let you know of she's interested in anything more.


She wrote back that it would be great! We have the place set. It will be next week.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

She's a high school teacher. If that makes a difference.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> She's a high school teacher. If that makes a difference.


Only if she teaches gymnastics.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Weren’t you in fantasy land love with video game girl last week? What happened? She filed the restraining order after all ?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Only if she teaches gymnastics.


She has not written on the dudes Facebook pages. Does that mean anything to you? Wouldn't she do that if it's her boyfriend?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

F it. I'll ask now.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Why is she looking for sex if she already has an attractive guy living with her?


Why do you care, before you've met her?


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> F it. I'll ask now.


What was her response?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


That is just plain creepy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.
> 
> Help me.. Should I go on the date?


Never rub another man's rhubarb.

Going on a date is fine but I wouldn't be having sex with her until I knew her better and that would include details about exclusivity.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> She has not written on the dudes Facebook pages. Does that mean anything to you? Wouldn't she do that if it's her boyfriend?


No.
Not many couples I know write on each other’s page.

Seeing so much working in bar years ago I’d say be cautious watch your back if you go on a date with her. I’d be watching to see if someone is tailing her when she shows up since she has a house mate.

Personally I wouldn’t even consider it without more information.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


Hahaha. You're way overthinking at this point and putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Quad73 said:


> What was her response?


Pending request


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hahaha. You're way overthinking at this point and putting the cart before the horse.


Why the hell would he be listed with her if it's not her partner in some way shape or form? She's 30.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

red oak said:


> No.
> Not many couples I know write on each other’s page.
> 
> Seeing so much working in bar years ago I’d say be cautious watch your back if you go on a date with her. I’d be watching to see if someone is tailing her when she shows up since she has a house mate.
> ...


I asked her if she's single. Good enough?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Children and the games they play.

Seems like you want a wife. Or at least a LTR
Get off tinder and get a life.

Meet a girl IRL, not one that’s advertising for a hookup.
Be a man and put this childish crap behind you.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Children and the games they play.
> 
> Seems like you want a wife. Or at least a LTR
> Get off tinder and get a life.
> ...


I am happy with a hook up. But a single one. Get it?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I am happy with a hook up. But a single one. Get it?


Then move on. She’s not. Leave it.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I asked her if she's single. Good enough?


😂 You never said you asked if she was single. 
Still, if she had a housemate I’d be watching my back and ask more questions.
I’ve seen too much crap in the world. Working in a club made me jaded. Too many women claiming they single who ain’t and husband/boyfriend come looking and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

red oak said:


> 😂 You never said you asked if she was single.
> Still, if she had a housemate I’d be watching my back and ask more questions.
> I’ve seen too much crap in the world. Working in a club made me jaded. Too many women claiming they single who ain’t and husband/boyfriend come looking and all hell breaks loose.


Exactly
Even if she said “Yes, I’m single”…. You believe her?

Drop it OP. Move on.
And delete your tinder, grow up.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.
> 
> Help me.. Should I go on the date?


Just go on the date and get the scoop face to face. If nothing else you might have a nice night. There could be a million reasons she is living with a guy.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

red oak said:


> 😂 You never said you asked if she was single.
> Still, if she had a housemate I’d be watching my back and ask more questions.
> I’ve seen too much crap in the world. Working in a club made me jaded. Too many women claiming they single who ain’t and husband/boyfriend come looking and all hell breaks loose.


I asked her NOW


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Exactly
> Even if she said “Yes, I’m single”…. You believe her?


Would you?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If you just want to have sex with her aka a hook up then why do you care if she’s single? Wear a rubber and hit it!


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> If you just want to have sex with her aka a hook up then why do you care if she’s single? Wear a rubber and hit it!


Because I want to do it repeatedly and not confined to my place. Because I'm moral? Because I can get killed?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Would you?


If a girl i was interested in was living with a guy?
I would talk to her to figure that out.

If a girl is advertising her wares on a hookup site and also lives with guy?
Not a chance I’d touch her. i don’t care what she says. she’s not for me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Because I want to do it repeatedly and not confined to my place. Because I'm moral? Because I can get killed?


I see so you want a woman to just have sex with, but only with you, and you want to do it not just in your living area.

🧐


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> If a girl i was interested in was living with a guy?
> I would talk to her to figure that out.
> 
> If a girl is advertising her wares on a hookup site and also lives with guy?
> Not a chance I’d touch her. i don’t care what she says. she’s not for me.


What are you talking about? Plenty of people have settled, married through Tinder. Everybody I know in my age bracket have been in there. Are they all secret sluts?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I see so you want a woman to just have sex with, but only with you, and you want to do it not just in your living area.
> 
> 🧐


I don't want complicated. And I want her if I fall in love.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I don't want complicated. And I want her if I fall in love.


I see. Well you have your answer then, this one is not for you.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Not a chance I’d touch her. i don’t care what she says. she’s not for me.


She says yes, I say: let's go to your place. What does she say then? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> She says yes, I say: let's go to your place. What does she say then? That doesn't make sense.


You can play this what if game all day.

I say stop it.
Go to her and figure it out or don’t, it’s your call.
Guessing what might happen if this or that is childish and not helpful

My advice, drop the whole thing and go meet a girl that’s compatible and available.
Tinder is a hookup app. That’s all I need to know.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> You can play this what if game all day.
> 
> I say stop it.
> Go to her and figure it out or don’t, it’s your call.
> ...


All I can do at this point is ask. I just don't see how she can lie about it and still come up with a game plan.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Note to OP you said you don’t want complicated and it’s already complicated enough you’re posting on TAM about it. Just saying…


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> Note to OP you said you don’t want complicated and it’s already complicated enough you’re posting on TAM about it. Just saying…


Maybe he's dying of cancer


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Why the hell would he be listed with her if it's not her partner in some way shape or form? She's 30.


And this is his problem why?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Because I want to do it repeatedly and not confined to my place. Because I'm moral? Because I can get killed?


It's just a waste of time to keep trying to out guess her.

Either meet her at Starbucks or Marley's and talk, or don't.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

My mother says there's no way a dude is listed with her if it's not her boyfriend.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your such a cute little unicorn. You should at least give the girl a chance to ride that rainbow dildo growing out of your skull.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Ahhh, just hit the threesome. You're immobilized by worries impossible to know yet.

Just wear butt protection perhaps 😮😮😮🤣🤣🤣


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Your such a cute little unicorn. You should at least give the girl a chance to ride that rainbow dildo growing out of your skull.


how many attractive women want to have an affair with you?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> how many attractive women want to have an affair with you?


I have no idea and I don’t care. I like my wife. She’s all the little hottie I need.

With that said if I was in your shoes I would tell your date that your spirit animal is a cheetah…. Cause your such a great stalker.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Yes but do you think a girl in an open relationship is open to falling in love? Do they have tricks to avoid that problem? I have an excellent track record of girls falling in love with me. I usually don't fall in love with the girl, though. So this would be quite ironic.


Lmao
Dude, your posts are classic


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> I have no idea and I don’t care. I like my wife. She’s all the little hottie I need.
> 
> With that said if I was in your shoes I would tell your date that my spirit animal is a cheetah…. Cause your such a great stalker.


If googling someone is stalking, then call me mr stalker. That's called being smart


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What is your question?

Is your question; 'should I go on the date?'

Here is your answer. Yes.

The 'yes' is couched in the presumption that you are a relatively well integrated man. It isn't your job to figure out what she wants. It is your job to know what you want. 

If you are not remotely self confident, have no understanding of the sexual marketplace, and believe the term hypergamy is the name of a mobile platform game, then you most definitely should NOT go on the date.

Happy to help.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> You can play this what if game all day.
> 
> I say stop it.
> Go to her and figure it out or don’t, it’s your call.
> ...


Just my opinion:
The same women (ballpark) on match are on all the dating sites. I’ve heard. From a friend.
Supposedly. Just sayin. Thinking one dating site is classier than others. I wish it were true. I’m sure there’s some difference, but not as much as one would hope.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> If googling someone is stalking, then call me mr stalker. That's called being smart


She’s the one. It’s like magic. We are so in love. We’re going to have children and have a blissful life and oversea vacations. The only thing left is for us to meet each other !


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Deejo said:


> What is your question?
> 
> Is your question; 'should I go on the date?'
> 
> ...


So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


Again, cart before the horse.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> Just my opinion:
> The same women (ballpark) on match are on all the dating sites. I’ve heard. From a friend.
> Supposedly. Just sayin. Thinking one dating site is classier than others. I wish it were true. I’m sure there’s some difference, but not as much as one would hope.


Makes sense to me.
When xWW wanted laid she went to every bar in town till she found what\who she wanted.

Dating sites have their purpose, I'm not against them.
I met my wife of now 20y via online service

Tinder has a rep, Ashley Madison has a rep (or maybe even TOS), etc
A person shouldn't go into those with hopes of LTR, it's not the purpose.
It can happen, I'm sure it does. But it's not the purpose.

OP is a child looking for a fast hookup and more.
He can hire that and maybe should.
I think he's scared of real life and tinder is the easy way out.
We're making simps by the dozens these days.
It makes me sad.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


Or he might just pull the "Equalizer" and blast you to kingdom kong in a split second.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


Not if he has the legendary purple polka dot belt, then you’re screwed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


You need to get off Tinder and just meet people in trw. Obviously you're not mature enough to use online dating. Your head will soon explode.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Just ask her about her living arrangements. See what she says. It's a 1st meet off Tinder. She doesn't owe you anything. There are too many possibilities -- some banal & some red flags for us to speculate about her living situation. 

If you are bugged by what you discovered & don't want to talk to her about it, just cancel the date. There is no investment here.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> Just ask her about her living arrangements. See what she says. It's a 1st meet off Tinder. She doesn't owe you anything. There are too many possibilities -- some banal & some red flags for us to speculate about her living situation.
> 
> If you are bugged by what you discovered & don't want to talk to her about it, just cancel the date. There is no investment here.


Lmao thinking a listed roomate is banal.. How naive are you?. He is VERY good looking. Like me.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Or he might just pull the "Equalizer" and blast you to kingdom kong in a split second.


That's my my point. Who do you guys think I am? I don't want to risk my life in order to tap that ass.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Lmao thinking a listed roomate is banal.. How naive are you?. He is VERY good looking. Like me.


You keeping trying to guess what's going in her life without any real information is entertaining, yes, but the fact you appear to have real emotional reactions to something happening only in your own head is a bit suspect.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You keeping trying to guess what's going in her life without any real information is entertaining, yes, but the fact you appear to have real emotional reactions to something happening only in your own head is a bit suspect.


So you tell me who this non gay, attractive dude is in her apartment? You honestly don't give it second thoughts?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> That's my my point. Who do you guys think I am? I don't want to risk my life in order to tap that ass.


Then what the heck are you doing in Tinder? I mean, really?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So you tell me who this non gay, attractive dude is in her apartment? You honestly don't give it second thoughts?


I don't. Because really I don't care. Or to keep in context, I wouldn't care. At all. No data.

Either meet her or don't. You're just imagining things with no real world info.

Why do you say he's not gay? Have you asked him, met him?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Then what the heck are you doing in Tinder? I mean, really?


Bingo.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Either meet her or don't. You're just imagining things with no real world info.


"Sarah is listed with Patrick" is not my imagination

*Sarah and Patrick might have different names


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> That's my my point. Who do you guys think I am? I don't want to risk my life in order to tap that ass.


Remember, you asked - I think you're a 16yo just starting to experience life, or older, maybe, but with the same approach.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Remember, you asked - I think you're a 16yo just starting to experience life, or older, maybe, but with the same approach.


I haven't met someone from dating apps before. You're saying this situation is common? Oh well..


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


Negative. Your ability to run faster should be sufficient.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Deejo said:


> Negative. Your ability to run faster should be sufficient.


Would you mind letting me in on what a "super" moderator is?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Would you mind letting me in on what a "super" moderator is?


Now you've been outed for sure. Soon your doorbell will ring.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Now you've been outed for sure. Soon your doorbell will ring.


 4 hours ago - are you single?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> 4 hours ago - are you single?


I am. Oh, you said single. Nope, sorry, married long time. Kids, grandkids. You'll have to look elsewhere.

But I'm getting a vibe from you the dude in Tinder may not be so much a problem?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I am. Oh, you said single. Nope, sorry, married long time. Kids, grandkids. You'll have to look elsewhere.
> 
> But I'm getting a vibe from you the dude in Tinder may not be so much a problem?


Enough with the jokes. What is your prediction?

She will reply.....?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Enough with the jokes. What is your prediction?
> 
> She will reply.....?


I predict I'll just wish you well, and remind you to don't waste all your time with online date sites and forums, but to get out more in trw. 

I'm being serious there. The world isn't a computer screen and impersonal text relationships.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Maybe he's dying of cancer


_OP stumbles a bit because he’s holding flowers. It’s a small but tasteful bouquet, probably selected from the condolences section where the spring blooms bring in some color. He eventually finds the doorbell and presses it.

A small look of concern appears on his face and then his gaze narrows.

Bing bong!

He can hear footsteps behind the door but isn’t sure exactly what to expect. For a moment he considers running and before the thought fully develops the door opens.

Tinder answers the door. “You’re here, thank you for coming.” “Oh, what are those? Flowers? I think he’ll really like them, that’s sweet.”

Tinder takes the flowers and leads the OP towards the back of the apartment. A faint beeping can be heard along with a louder machine, perhaps something that assists with breathing.

“Look, OP has brought you flowers aren’t these nice?” 

His eyes begin to open and a single tear starts to form in the corner of his eye. 

He opens his mouth with some effort as if to speak but no sound really comes out. His eyes shift to a small table on the left where there is a glass of water next to several syringes, some seemingly empty.

“Oh do you need water?”

OP is closer to the table and he interrupts, “It’s ok I’ll get it. It’s the least I could do.”

“He needs you to help him with the glass, he’s too weak to hold it so you’ll have to help him.” she said.

OP holds the glass to his lips and manages to get enough for him to swallow.

The sickly man coughs a bit and finally gets the strength to speak a few words.

“I’m glad you came today OP. I can’t take care of my beautiful Tinder any longer as I don’t have much time left but I’m glad it was you who swiped on her. I couldn’t think of a finer potential hook up for Tinder.”

As this point he winced and began a coughing fit that lasted for several minutes.

“Do you think you could get him more water?” she said.

OP helps him with the glass again and the coughing subsides.

“Make sure you treat her right OP she is a special lady, and I hope that during your casual sex hookup you find true love!”_

-

Something like that?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Approaching 5 hours now for my very simple question. She couldn't possibly have notifications off? (eye roll


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Why is she looking for sex if she already has an attractive guy living with her?


I had a male room mate for years and we were just friends. It worked out well.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Houston we have an answer:

"Haha, yes of course!" "are you?".


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I googled her name and age. Got the right girl.
> 
> She has a resident with someone else living there. Similar in age and very good looking.
> 
> ...


What does it mean to be “registered with” someone in an apartment?

Serious question.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

GusPolinski said:


> What does it mean to be “registered with” someone in an apartment?
> 
> Serious question.


It either states lives alone or with X.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> It either states lives alone or with X.


Where is this registration?

Guessing you’re not in the US.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

GusPolinski said:


> Where is this registration?
> 
> Guessing you’re not in the US.


Sweden


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Sweden


Ah.

Anyway, maybe the dude is a gay roommate. Or maybe her brother or cousin. Or maybe just a roommate to whom she’s not attracted — after all, being attractive is no guarantee than any and all members of the opposite sex will be attracted.

Either way, asking a potential partner whether or not she’s single is a good idea regardless of her residential status.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

GusPolinski said:


> Ah.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the dude is a gay roommate. Or maybe her brother or cousin. Or maybe just a roommate to whom she’s not attracted — after all, being attractive is no guarantee than any and all members of the opposite sex will be attracted.
> 
> Either way, asking a potential partner whether or not she’s single is a good idea regardless of her residential status.


He is not gay. I checked his Facebook and there was a comment about breaking girls heart (cause he's good-looking).. 

Maybe he's homeless after his girlfriend dumped him? .... And is a childhood friend of hers?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Then again, he wouldn't need to be listed in order to do that... .

O hell, I don't care. I am going to meet her.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Then again, he wouldn't need to be listed in order to do that... .
> 
> O hell, I don't care. I am going to meet her.


Maybe he is hung like a Clydesdale horse and she just needs a little break for a couple days.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Maybe he is hung like a Clydesdale horse and she just needs a little break for a couple days.


Shotokan Karate beats horse **** every day of the week.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

****can karate doesn’t really matter when it comes to satisfying a woman….. 
lol


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Shotokan Karate beats horse **** every day of the week.


Maybe she has the Sho Nuff Glow !!!








You are never going to enter her dragon.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why is there no super like button on here?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Took me a couple tries, see next 🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Shotokan Karate beats horse **** every day of the week.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why is there no super like button on here?


I gather it's for me?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> View attachment 84242


Haha


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Haha


All in good fun.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I gather it's for me?


It is!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> View attachment 84244


And she claims to be single (of course). 

A woman wouldn't lie, would she?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> And she claims to be single (of course).
> 
> A woman wouldn't lie, would she?


Hell no! Especially tinder women.
Why do you care? All you want is to “tap that ass” as you eloquently put it.
They all fall in love with you…..
And you’re super handsome as you say.

why worry she has a man already? Work your magic, my man. He’ll be history anyway.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.
> 
> Help me.. Should I go on the date?


Sure, try and get laid. Maybe it's her brother. Maybe it's her f-k buddy. Maybe it's her pimp, but who cares, you dont know this chick and won't until you meet her. Why are you romantacizing her already, just go out with her. Don't tell her you have been cyber stalking her, just ask her if she has a roommate if you don't see him around and then you should figure out the situation.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> why worry she has a man already? Work your magic, my man. He’ll be history anyway.


There is a part of that which drives me to do it. I am confident,


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Maybe it's her pimp, but who cares


Haha!


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

She talked about her type of humor.

Can I send this to her? I yelled from laughing as a kid


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> She talked about her type of humor.
> 
> Can I send this to her? I yelled from laughing as a kid


Not if you want to get laid...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

OMG that’s funny….(tender message meme)

I laughed until I started coughing!!!


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> OMG that’s funny…. I laughed until I started counting!!


It's funny because it's illogical. Why would he not be allowed to say Hawaii? And that voice... 

Oh, and that show is the biggest sitcom ever. Enjoy your place in obscurity.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Not if you want to get laid...


THanks brotha.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> It's funny because it's illogical. Why would he not be allowed to say Hawaii? And that voice...
> 
> Oh, and that show is the biggest sitcom ever. Enjoy your place in obscurity.


Here's a question for you. Why are you on a marriage forum trying to get approvals from others, on whether or not to go on a Tinder date?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> There is a part of that which drives me to do it. I am confident,


I believe in you!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> And she claims to be single (of course).
> 
> A woman wouldn't lie, would she?


Many people lie, men and women, especially when they want something from you or are trying to hide something. I'd take her at her word for now, but get to know her a bit when you meet her. I think you said you two are going for coffee or something of the sort. That is a chance to start getting to know her, as you did mention thinking perhaps she is girlfriend material.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> Many people lie, men and women, especially when they want something from you or are trying to hide something. I'd take her at her word for now, but get to know her a bit when you meet her. I think you said you two are going for coffee or something of the sort. That is a chance to start getting to know her, as you did mention thinking perhaps she is girlfriend material.


Is it a good idea to go to the pub afterwards if it clicks? She has shown an interest in doing that in photos and profile info. I don't want to start with alcohol since it's been a decade since I drank. But if it clicks it's a different story.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Here's a question for you. Why are you on a marriage forum trying to get approvals from others, on whether or not to go on a Tinder date?


This is a sub forum devoted to generic relationships.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> This is a sub forum devoted to generic relationships.


Dude (or dudette), why? Are you fishing here?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Dude (or dudette), why? Are you fishing here?


Yes I am trying to get laid on this forum.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> , as you did mention thinking perhaps she is girlfriend material.


Yes, she is. But it's not based on intellect. More her attitude and demeanor presented in photos.. I know these things very quickly.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> And she claims to be single (of course).
> 
> A woman wouldn't lie, would she?


No, everything you read on Tinder is true.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> No, everything you read on Tinder is true.


- Let's go to your place.

- let's not. Ever. 

Right..


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> - Let's go to your place.
> 
> - let's not. Ever.
> 
> Right..


Sport, you've got to get out of your parents basement more.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Sport, you've got to get out of your parents basement more.


That's the logic of people thinking she's lying.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

We need post-date updates! 🍿


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Dude, calm down. You haven't actually met this woman in person and confirmed that she is 1) real 2) actually attractive and not 20 lbs or 10 years older than her profile 3) not a psycho and you're worried about making her fall in love with you after you hit that? You might meet in person and you might not even like each other. She could have terrible breath. Or be a prostitute, or an insurance salesman fishing for business. Or she could be normal and nice. But you won't know until you meet her. You are way, way, way over thinking this. And coming across as needy and angsty both of which are a bit unattractive. If you like her profile, try go on a date and see what happens.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

joannacroc said:


> Dude, calm down. You haven't actually met this woman in person and confirmed that she is 1) real 2) actually attractive and not 20 lbs or 10 years older than her profile 3) not a psycho and you're worried about making her fall in love with you after you hit that? You might meet in person and you might not even like each other. She could have terrible breath. Or be a prostitute, or an insurance salesman fishing for business. Or she could be normal and nice. But you won't know until you meet her. You are way, way, way over thinking this. And coming across as needy and angsty both of which are a bit unattractive. If you like her profile, try go on a date and see what happens.


It's not 2005. Tinder has video clips now.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Isn’t Tinder just a hook up app? Or am I just old?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Isn’t Tinder just a hook up app? Or am I just old?


Myth. Every single women in my age group has used it at some point in their life and they were not sluts.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Myth. Every single women in my age group has used it at some point in their life and they were not sluts.


Fair. I am old and out of touch and was honestly asking. Thank you.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fair. I am old and out of touch and was honestly asking. Thank you.


You’re not out of touch. It’s a hookup app.
Other stuff happens there, but at its core it’s a hookup app.
OP is trying to justify being a childish simp.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> He is not gay. I checked his Facebook and there was a comment about breaking girls heart (cause he's good-looking)..
> 
> Maybe he's homeless after his girlfriend dumped him? .... And is a childhood friend of hers?


If he’s that good looking, and the women want him but he doesn’t want them, wouldn’t that break their hearts?


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Would you mind letting me in on what a "super" moderator is?


Like a moderator, but much better. I don’t think TAM has regular moderators anymore. 
The super moderators are due to become super duper moderators soon, I hope.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fair. I am old and out of touch and was honestly asking. Thank you.


It is also compatible for hook-ups.


BeyondRepair007 said:


> You’re not out of touch. It’s a hookup app.
> Other stuff happens there, but at its core it’s a hookup app.
> OP is trying to justify being a childish simp.


Yet everybody is in there, including girls who have been in long term relationships (5+ years) . Hmm..


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

manwithnoname said:


> If he’s that good looking, and the women want him but he doesn’t want them, wouldn’t that break their hearts?


Do you have any serious suggestion for why he lives with her besides being gay?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

I checked the info again. He moved in to her apartment 32 weeks ago.

Curiously enough he is born on the same month and date but a year later than her.

I'd say he could possibly be related based on looks... Brother or cousin. But he does not have the same last name.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I checked the info again. He moved in to her apartment 32 weeks ago.
> 
> Curiously enough he is born on the same month and date but a year later than her.
> 
> I'd say he could possibly be related based on looks... Brother or cousin. But he does not have the same last name.


Where on earth is this kind of information available. Honestly, it's rather disconcerting. What country do you live in? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Cynthia said:


> Where on earth is this kind of information available. Honestly, it's rather disconcerting. What country do you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


OP said Sweden earlier, I think it’s Neverneverland.

Info is probably FB is my guess, I pay for some intel services, they do show change of addresses, but not highly accurate. More like ‘sometime this year, we noticed x name associated with this address because some spam mail started going there”


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> because some spam mail started going there”


I guess it’s more accurate to say “some orgs that sell us their user data have this name at this address”


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Or she's just the bait, and both of them are a team were they hook ( with her profile) unsuspecting dudes, and once she gets them to the location of her choice for a night of passion, hot 🔥 other man overpowers them, tied them up and then both proceed to sodomize them. So be careful, you might be their next victim.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Cynthia said:


> Where on earth is this kind of information available. Honestly, it's rather disconcerting. What country do you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's a website called mr check (translation in swedish).No charge involved, right there on the screen


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Or she's just the bait, and both of them are a team were they hook ( with her profile) unsuspecting dudes, and once she gets them to the location of her choice for a night of passion, hot 🔥 other man overpowers them, tied them up and then both proceed to sodomize them. So be careful, you might be their next victim.


Thank you Rob


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Btw, shout out to americans. Love you guys. Wish I was born there instead. Swedish people are boring.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Or she's just the bait, and both of them are a team were they hook ( with her profile) unsuspecting dudes, and once she gets them to the location of her choice for a night of passion, hot 🔥 other man overpowers them, tied them up and then both proceed to sodomize them. So be careful, you might be their next victim.


Her facebook is closed to the public. NO info about occupation. Just her profile picture which is pretty loose (clothed but looks pretty hipster).

She claims to be a high school teacher. Should I get out of this?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Her roomate is an architect. occupation public. I can definately whoop an architect


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Should I get out of this?


Why?
Be adventurous, you might get some, or not, but at least you tried and found out what was the scoop.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Why?
> Be adventurous, you might get some, or not, but at least you tried and found out what was the scoop.


You planted the seed in my mind that the architect and her are a team and that they want to rob me. All it takes is a gun to the back and I have to do what they say.

The date is at the equivalent of starbucks.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I can definately whoop an architect


Never, ever under estimate an opponent.
That's the first rule for fighters. Haven't they teach you that already after having a brown belt?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> You planted the seed in my mind that the architect and her are a team and that they want to rob me. All it takes is a gun to the back and I have to do what they say.
> 
> The date is at the equivalent of starbucks.


Yea but think of the adventure you could tell your grandkids about one day.

Go, have fun get laid. Or be laid, whichever.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Yea but think of the adventure you could tell your grandkids about one day.
> 
> Go, have fun get laid. Or be laid, whichever.


What are the odds that a public architect is a gangster on the side with some tinder chic? pretty slim?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

The way things are and how dangerous, it's good to find out info on that person before meeting up. A few years ago a lady met a bloke from a dating site and she went missing. Her body pieces were found in different wheelie bins. This happens to men too. Best safe than sorry. Could be a trap and she plans to Rob and then murder you


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> The way things are and how dangerous, it's good to find out info on that person before meeting up. A few years ago a lady met a bloke from a dating site and she went missing. Her body pieces were found in different wheelie bins. This happens to men too. Best safe than sorry. Could be a trap and she plans to Rob and then murder you


We had two very brief conversations and I then suggested to meet next week and she said yes, that would be great.

If something is too good to be true...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> What are the odds that a public architect is a gangster on the side with some tinder chic? pretty slim?


I dunno, did you see the new batman movie? People aren’t always who they seem to be!


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

A guy a few weeks ago got chopped to pieces, and before she chopped him up she had sex with him up to 2 hours after he was dead. Glad you're meeting in a public place


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> , did you see the new batman movie?


I did. It sucked.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> A guy a few weeks ago got chopped to pieces, and before she chopped him up she had sex with him up to 2 hours after he was dead. Glad you're meeting in a public place


Still pondering to pull the plug and erase her from Tinder...


----------



## CoastieDadz93 (11 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Tinder dates are all about sex and not relationships.
> 
> So, however she lives is her business because you're just going to have sex with her and what she does outside your date is her business.


I think I need to make one, I didn't know that been wasting my time on Mingle2, all I get is bot chicks who want to go on cam sites..


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Could be a trap and she plans to Rob and then murder you


I think, not before they have their way with him first.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> We had two very brief conversations and I then suggested to meet next week and she said yes, that would be great.
> 
> If something is too good to be true...


I hope you both hit it off and your date goes well. Will be waiting for your comment to update and make sure you are ok lol


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Still pondering to pull the plug and erase her from Tinder...


Have mom check her out first.
But…what if they keep mom I guess not a good idea either huh.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Have mom check her out first.
> But…what if they keep mom I guess not a good idea either huh.


My mother did want to check her out. She is quite intuitive.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

I googled psychopath eyes..

1. dead, flat, reptilian-like eyes - check
2. pupils that don't dilate - check (moving image)


3. a "soulles" stare - check

3 out of 3.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe she finished eating the other guy … time for another “date”


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I googled psychopath eyes..
> 
> 1. dead, flat, reptilian-like eyes - check
> 2. pupils that don't dilate - check (moving image)
> ...


Did she have a ribbon in her hair? That’s how they look in the movies. Like Harley Quinn. Gotta have that ribbon.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I googled her name and age. Got the right girl.
> 
> She has a resident with someone else living there. Similar in age and very good looking.
> 
> ...


Several possible explanations. Family member is the first that comes to mind. Gay roommate is another. My one wife lived with a gay man for years before we met. She is still very involved with him, especially since he is the legal father of her son. Another possible is an asexual. Maybe even a pre-op FtM most of the way through transition.

Best thing to do is to ask. Even couch in it terms of being aware that open and poly is growing more common and that it's not for you and you want to know up front. That is perfectly acceptable to ask.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Why is she looking for sex if she already has an attractive guy living with her?


Dude, the whole "sexy guy" thing is more than it is made out to be. Plus there is another angle you probably haven't thought of. I can make no verification of this story, but supposedly this one beautiful woman why she kept dating "geeks and nerds and other such men". She stated that "men who are handsome and know it have women throwing themselves at him and he expects to be catered to. These other men don't think they are worthy of a woman of my looks, so when I pay them attention, they try their upmost in bed leaving me more satisfied than that handsome guy is told by other women how good he supposedly is, so he doesn't try anymore."


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Fair enough. Suppose that she is in an open relationship... And suppose that I want to convert her to a monogamous relationship with me after we bang. Would that be a horrible idea?


Oh Hell yes, that's a bad idea. One of the last things those of us in ENM want is someone trying to convert us to monogamy. We, as a whole, don't try to convert monogamous people to open or poly. Yeah sure there are those outlier few whom we have to clean up messes from, but for the most part, why would we want to struggle with a mono ( no negatives intended), when there are already people out there willing to be open or poly with us?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> My mother says there's no way a dude is listed with her if it's not her boyfriend.


🍿

We need the animated one of those.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You gotta get past the cup of coffee before meeting her bearded roommate.
Ask her if she likes a lot of cream in her coffee, and lick your lips really seductively. Then ask her if you can give her some sugar.
If that goes well, ask her if she will be your sub and follow your orders while you play video games and if she’s lucky you’ll push pause in the game and “tap that ass” right quick.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> If googling someone is stalking, then call me mr stalker. That's called being smart


It's not just the googling....


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> It's a website called mr check (translation in swedish).No charge involved, right there on the screen


That’s good, I was thinking it was mritputsthelotiononitsskin dot com.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> You gotta get past the cup of coffee before meeting her bearded roommate.
> Ask her if she likes a lot of cream in her coffee, and lick your lips really seductively. Then ask her if you can give her some sugar.
> If that goes well, ask her if she will be your sub and follow your orders while you play video games and if she’s lucky you’ll push pause in the game and “tap that ass” right quick.


Nothing says love like I’m willing to pause for you.


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

This is a fascinating internal struggle between curiosity, sexual interest, and fear of the unknown.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> This is a fascinating internal struggle between curiosity, sexual interest, and fear of the unknown.


All being driven and processed by 13yo rationale & hormones on display for the world to see.
I might not use the word 'fascinating'. Maybe 'sad' or 'entertaining' or both.

🍿


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

What exactly is beard and simp ?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Yes but do you think a girl in an open relationship is open to falling in love? Do they have tricks to avoid that problem? I have an excellent track record of girls falling in love with me. I usually don't fall in love with the girl, though. So this would be quite ironic.


I think you have an excellent track record of imagining that girls are in love with you who are actually telling you no.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> What exactly is beard and simp ?


Simp is easy enough, you can google it and it looks like this:
"_slang insult for men who are seen as too attentive and submissive to women, especially out of a failed hope of winning some entitled sexual attention or activity from them. _"
"

_a silly or foolish person.
synonyms:
idiot · halfwit · nincompoop · blockhead · buffoon · dunce · dolt · ignoramus · cretin · imbecile · dullard · moron · simpleton · clod · tomfool · noddy · clodpole · loggerhead · spoony · __mooncal_f
"

"Beard" depends on the context but I hear it used in ways that refer to a false portrayal of a gay man as a straight man.
For example, recently on TAM a woman found her husband to be gay for their whole marriage and he hid it from everyone.
She was his "beard", helping to hide his status as a gay man by appearing to the world to be straight.

That's my understanding of the words in a TAM context.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Myth. Every single women in my age group has used it at some point in their life and they were not sluts.


I don't know what your age group is but my 23 year old daughter has never used tinder. So I doubt every single woman has. Plus PS most people I know think tinder is for skanks. So women who don't want to be skanks don't tend to use it. They use like eHarmony or Match


----------



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Myth. Every single women in my age group has used it at some point in their life and they were not sluts.


Did they hook up or start relationships?
And going back a couple pages, if you stopped drinking 10 years ago taking it up again now, in order to get laid might not be the best idea...


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I just learned from a Facebook reply on his feed that he is not gay, unfortunately.
> 
> Help me.. Should I go on the date?


If she will cheat on him with you, you are the enxt sucker. Good luck.

If she is an open relationship type, get used to being with a cum dumpster. It's headed your way.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

wmn1 said:


> If she will cheat on him with you, you are the enxt sucker. Good luck.
> 
> If she is an open relationship type, get used to being with a cum dumpster. It's headed your way.


I chickened out and deleted her but I take it you are confident that it was one of the two alternatives?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> This is a fascinating internal struggle between curiosity, sexual interest, and fear of the unknown.


Fear won.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> Oh Hell yes, that's a bad idea. One of the last things those of us in ENM want is someone trying to convert us to monogamy. We, as a whole, don't try to convert monogamous people to open or poly. Yeah sure there are those outlier few whom we have to clean up messes from, but for the most part, why would we want to struggle with a mono ( no negatives intended), when there are already people out there willing to be open or poly with us?


The real question is why you are doing it in the first place. Just have sex with your partner. That's what he/she is there for.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> I don't know what your age group is but my 23 year old daughter has never used tinder. So I doubt every single woman has. Plus PS most people I know think tinder is for skanks. So women who don't want to be skanks don't tend to use it. They use like eHarmony or Match


The other dating sites in Sweden just have boring kindergarten teachers.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> The other dating sites in Sweden just have boring kindergarten teachers.


Well then hopefully this girl and her ex boyfriend are not boring


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well then hopefully this girl and her ex boyfriend are not boring


So you think I made the right decision then? I deleted her..


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

@Jeffsmith35 her eyes were dead in the photos....


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So you think I made the right decision then? I deleted her..


I think when you date on tinder you get girls that live with their boyfriends


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> I think when you date on tinder you get girls that live with their boyfriends


He was born the same month and day as her, but one year later. Do you think it's possible that she googled and made a move on him purely based on shared dates? This is so unlikely.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> He was born the same month and day as her, but one year later. Do you think it's possible that she googled and made a move on him purely based on shared dates? This is so unlikely.


I think you seem desperate for someone so good looking and not young


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> I think you seem desperate for someone so good looking and not young


Not sure where you fit me into the question I posed.

The only couple I know of born on the same day and month is Michael Douglas and Catherine zeta Jones.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Not sure where you fit me into the question I posed.
> 
> The only couple I know of born on the same day and month is Michael Douglas and Catherine zeta Jones.


It fits into the question because you say you blocked her but you still seem to be clinging to her and you’ve never met her.

you are looking up her birthday and her roommates birthday and you’ve never met her.

you are stalking her roommates Facebook page.
If you are good looking and over 30 why are you so easy to get hooked?

Something doesn’t add up


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Anastasia6 said:


> Something doesn’t add up



Quasimodo?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Just go on the date and get the scoop face to face. If nothing else you might have a nice night. There could be a million reasons she is living with a guy.


This is what I would do.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Dude. My advice is to get your head out of internet dating and pull back from tech altogether.

Go outside, breathe real air, get your skin weathered in the elements and your muscles sore from exertion in the real world.

Where you live isn't real.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

It's supposed to be I came, I saw, I conquered. Not I google stalked, I pondered, I cancelled.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> The real question is why you are doing it in the first place. Just have sex with your partner. That's what he/she is there for.


Doing what? Ethical Non-Monogamy? Why not? If the person(s) you otherwise want to have a marriage with, has an area they cannot fulfill for you, or they have one you can not fulfill for them, and everyone is in agreement, then everyone is happy.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> @Jeffsmith35 her eyes were dead in the photos....


Well if this isn't the fox and the grapes.....


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I have good vibes from her based on pictures and chat. Very nice, unassuming girl.
> 
> What would you make of this? What is the most probable explanation?


That it's f****g Tinder.🤦‍♂️


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

wmn1 said:


> If she will cheat on him with you, you are the enxt sucker. Good luck.
> 
> If she is an open relationship type, get used to being with a cum dumpster. It's headed your way.


And even if this is just a roommate(ya right), you know it's a friends with benefits arrangement. It's a damn Tinder girl for FFS.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

drencrom said:


> And even if this is just a roommate(ya right), you know it's a friends with benefits arrangement. It's a damn Tinder girl for FFS.


truth


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> The other dating sites in Sweden just have boring kindergarten teachers.


Well, prepare to come up with fleas when you lay down with this dog.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> It fits into the question because you say you blocked her but you still seem to be clinging to her and you’ve never met her.
> 
> you are looking up her birthday and her roommates birthday and you’ve never met her.
> 
> ...


Are you confused? I looked her up because Tinder is full of scams. I then proceeded to delete her.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> Well, prepare to come up with fleas when you lay down with this dog.


You smell trouble, huh?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> And even if this is just a roommate(ya right), you know it's a friends with benefits arrangement. It's a damn Tinder girl for FFS.


How many people are roomates with their FWBs?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Full of Boring kindergarten teachers? Damn, I need to move to Sweden! It’s a freaking gold mine!!!!!
You might want to get out more, kindergarten teachers are often really fun and cool ladies.
And they’re accustomed to dealing with children which might be a good fit. They will likely make it hard for you to “tap that ass” though. They often have morals.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> You smell trouble, huh?


Like I said, it's Tinder. Decent people don't go there.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> How many people are roomates with their FWBs?


Depends, how many are Tinder skanks?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> Like I said, it's Tinder. Decent people don't go there.


 But do you think she poses a danger to me?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> But do you think she poses a danger to me?


If you deleted her, then how does she pose a danger?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> But do you think she poses a danger to me?


A danger? Sure. One in the form of an STD, the other in the form of you thinking possibly a Tinder girl might be relationship material.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

maquiscat said:


> If you deleted her, then how does she pose a danger?


It's a conditional question.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> A danger? Sure. One in the form of an STD, the other in the form of you thinking possibly a Tinder girl might be relationship material.


Is it really that rare to get robbed by a tinder date? It has happened in Sweden. Someone got robbed. put in a dumpster bag, and thrown in the forest. I am not joking...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

If you’re a big wussy, you do have to worry about women killing you and dumping you in the forest. Normally the women worry about a basement dwelling Norman Bates kidnapping them. Are you always this analytical?
Meet for coffee and see if they are crazier than you, if not you’re maybe ok.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> If you’re a big wussy, you do have to worry about women killing you and dumping you in the forest. Normally the women worry about a basement dwelling Norman Bates kidnapping them. Are you always this analytical?
> Meet for coffee and see if they are crazier than you, if not you’re maybe ok.


Nah, he's not, just stops in to stir the pot. Likely not even a Tinder date.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Meet for coffee and see if they are crazier than you, if not you’re maybe ok.


Do you expect her to say that she intends on robbing me when we go to her place? A meeting will tell me nothing.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> If you’re a big wussy,


I'm a tough guy. Neurotic and wussy is not the same thing. If there were only arms and legs in this society, I would smack both him and the B*itch, if they tried something. And I would enjoy it.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

“Dumpster Bagged Left in Forest to Rot” sounds like it would be a decent title for a Swedish death metal song.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> “Dumpster Bagged Left in Forest to Rot” sounds like it would be a decent title for a Swedish death metal song.


That reminds me of Dexter series, been streaming.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> “Dumpster Bagged Left in Forest to Rot” sounds like it would be a decent title for a Swedish death metal song.


There was an airhole in the bag, or else he or she would be dead. Someone found said person. Actually, I think it was an Ebay deal, but it doesn't matter. It's the same principle


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> She has not written on the dudes Facebook pages. Does that mean anything to you? Wouldn't she do that if it's her boyfriend?


Ask your clairvoyant.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I'm a tough guy. Neurotic and wussy is not the same thing. If there were only arms and legs in this society, I would smack both him and the B*itch, if they tried something. And I would enjoy it.


You really don’t sound like a person I envision from Sweden. I thought the people there were as a whole, well, different.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So you tell me who this non gay, attractive dude is in her apartment? You honestly don't give it second thoughts?


Rachel and Joey were plutonic roommates.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> You really don’t sound like a person I envision from Sweden. I thought the people there were as a whole, well, different.


My father is a yugoslavian karate champion. And eastern europeans don't just tagg each other..


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Rachel and Joey were* plutonic* roommates.


They were radioactive?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> They were radioactive?


Absolutely. And had super powers.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice for a Swedish pea bog discovery story of a male last saw on a Tinder date with a hot tinder ****.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> The right word is platonic, dumbass


You are indeed, hilarious and predictable. Almost spilled my coffee laughing for a second. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Here's a question for you. Why are you on a marriage forum trying to get approvals from others, on whether or not to go on a Tinder date?


Pretty sure it is because he just likes the attention.


anachronistic12345 said:


> The right word is platonic, dumbass


It's a typo, he was making a joke tough guy


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Pretty sure it is because he just likes the attention.
> 
> It's a typo, he was making a joke tough guy


He's kind of entertaining. I liked the yugoslavian karate father post as well. All good 👍🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I'll go with the stupid theory based on his posts.


Predictable. I'm guessing now you really know you're being humored here.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@BigDaddyNY 

For me this is kind of like teasing the chihuahua at the pet store. You know you shouldn't but it's pretty funny watching him lose his mind.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> @BigDaddyNY
> 
> For me this is kind of like teasing the chihuahua at the pet store. You know you shouldn't but it's pretty funny watching him lose his mind.


It is hard to resist, isn't it?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Is it really that rare to get robbed by a tinder date? It has happened in Sweden. Someone got robbed. put in a dumpster bag, and thrown in the forest. I am not joking...


What in the ever loving name of christ are you talking about? I am telling you Tinder sucks, doesn't matter if it's because those that use the service are skanks or if you are in harm one way or another.

You seem to know Tinder is shady, you deleted this girl, you are asking if its safe, I'm basically telling you it isn't...and you are asking me about the rarity of being robbed on Tinder as if it doesn't happen?

YES, Tinder is garbage. End of discussion.

Jesus Christ Almighty.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I'm a tough guy. Neurotic and wussy is not the same thing. If there were only arms and legs in this society, I would smack both him and the B*itch, if they tried something. And I would enjoy it.


And if you get a lateral vascular restraint slapped on you? Then what?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Moderator warning:

Rude posts and/or name calling is against forum rules and will not be tolerated.

Anyone who can't follow the rules will go on vacation.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Noted, roger that.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> And if you get a lateral vascular restraint slapped on you? Then what?


I have a good grip myself.. put it like that.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> What in the ever loving name of christ are you talking about? I am telling you Tinder sucks, doesn't matter if it's because those that use the service are skanks or if you are in harm one way or another.
> 
> You seem to know Tinder is shady, you deleted this girl, you are asking if its safe, I'm basically telling you it isn't...and you are asking me about the rarity of being robbed on Tinder as if it doesn't happen?
> 
> ...


How do you know the state of Tinder in Sweden?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I have a good grip myself.. put it like that.


A grip isn't going to help if you have one used on you. And anyone using an LVR will know to protect against any crotch grabs.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> So my brown belt in Shotokan should be sufficient if her partner wants to kill me?


No


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> A grip isn't going to help if you have one used on you. And anyone using an LVR will know to protect against any crotch grabs.


 You don't seriously put your money on a skinny architect and a tinder skank? I have 7 years of training. I have hit actual fighters. Two junkies is a vaccation.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> You don't seriously put your money on a skinny architect and a tinder skank? I have 7 years of training. I have hit actual fighters. Two junkies is a vaccation.


Woohoo....7 years...well then!!!

I have 25 and guess what, it doesn't mean Jack Schidt when there is always someone bigger and badder out there, and it isn't going to help you in all situations.

One thing 25 year of training has taught me is to be humble and not try to pretend like I'm a badass. The loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Has this thread really devolved into who can kick whose ass?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I have a good grip myself.. put it like that.


I bet you do considering your luck with dating


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> Woohoo....7 years...well then!!!
> 
> I have 25 and guess what, it doesn't mean Jack Schidt when there is always someone bigger and badder out there, and it isn't going to help you in all situations.


I didn't say I can beat anbody, I said them.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> I bet you do considering your luck with dating
> 
> View attachment 84565


Yeah well one doesn't correlate with the other


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

drencrom said:


> One thing 25 year of training has taught me is to be humble and not try to pretend like I'm a badass. The loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.


I already told him that all it takes is for someone to pull an "equalizer" and it's all done in a split second. He just keeps bragging though.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> I already told him that all it takes is for someone to pull an "equalizer" and it's all done in a split second. He just keeps bragging though.


No. We were discussing a society with no guns. In that society, I would go on the date, and I would not mind torturing two F faces who think they can get smart with me.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have to be honest, it‘s not often I read a thread just for the laughs. This is one of them.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Just to be clear....I welcome laughs and questionable humor 😀

Just no rudeness or name calling.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> Just to be clear....I welcome laughs and questionable humor 😀
> 
> Just no rudeness or name calling.


Wanna give your 5 cents here? Was I setting myself up for failure? I am very annoyed that I had to pull the plug. I liked her.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Wanna give your 5 cents here? Was I setting myself up for failure? I am very annoyed that I had to pull the plug. I liked her.


I think you're asking too much of Tinder. It's a hookup site with a lot of trash; if that's what you want then cool, but it doesn't sound like you do. So if you're going to continue with Tinder you're going to have to weed through trash....even trash you might like.

That's the game of life.....passing on people we might like but don't work for us.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

anachronistic12345 said:


> No. We were discussing a society with no guns. In that society, I would go on the date, and I would not mind torturing two F faces who think they can get smart with me.


All it takes is Tinder girl having you "occupied", when all of the sudden, hot roommate stick a knife through your throat...👼 you're an angel now


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> All it takes is Tinder girl having you "occupied", when all of the sudden, hot roommate stick a knife through your throat...👼 you're an angel now


Or you’re being whipped while tied down to a burning slab. You can decide which is heaven.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yep, I never let a woman tie me up on a first date.🤣


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I googled her name and age. Got the right girl.
> 
> She has a resident with someone else living there. Similar in age and very good looking.
> 
> ...


Stop it move on, meet friend lovers through interested and hobbies read the tactical guide to women dating sites set you up with low quality people


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> No. We were discussing a society with no guns. In that society, I would go on the date, and I would not mind torturing two F faces who think they can get smart with me.


One time …… on my way to band camp ….. I stopped and looked in the window of the Kuala Kai Dojo for like a whole 5 minutes!!!!! So yeah …. I’m deadly.

AAAAAGGGHHHHH……CHOP !!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

anachronistic12345 said:


> No. We were discussing a society with no guns. In that society, I would go on the date, and I would not mind torturing two F faces who think they can get smart with me.


Maybe the Tinder persons need protection from you. Have you tortured many others before?

Seems like you've thought this through. Are you baiting them??


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

anachronistic12345 said:


> It's a conditional question.


And despite the question being repeatedly answered multiple times, you still felt the need to ask it again.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

lifeistooshort said:


> Just to be clear....I welcome laughs and questionable humor 😀
> 
> Just no rudeness or name calling.


What about a glorification of violence against people that would just "get smart" with him?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

drencrom said:


> What about a glorification of violence against people that would just "get smart" with him?


Definitely not cool. However, as someone with more than a decade of MA training myself (3rd degree bb) I second the posts that pointed out that the people who have serious training are generally humble. All trained fighters know that mistake #1 is underestimating your opponent and overestimating your own ability.

That's how you get killed.

If the post is directly advocating violence (vs smart talk) please report it so the mods will see it. We don't see every post.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Fair. I am old and out of touch and was honestly asking. Thank you.


If you are looking for a serious relationship/marriage there are far better sites. This one is based solely in looks. 
If you want casual sex/relationships or one night stands then use tinder.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

lifeistooshort said:


> I think you're asking too much of Tinder. It's a hookup site with a lot of trash; if that's what you want then cool, but it doesn't sound like you do. So if you're going to continue with Tinder you're going to have to weed through trash....even trash you might like.
> 
> That's the game of life.....passing on people we might like but don't work for us.


Trash is OK, robbery is not. Do you think they were a team?


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> What about a glorification of violence


Says the dude with a clockwork orange avatar.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> If you are looking for a serious relationship/marriage there are far better sites. This one is based solely in looks.
> If you want casual sex/relationships or one night stands then use tinder.


That was always my impression but I’ve never looked at any of those sites. I met my husband at an alumni happy hour.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> Says the dude with a clockwork orange avatar.


There's a difference between watching a movie that isn't real, and signaling to everyone that is how YOU are in real life.

Big difference between that and announcing your violent intentions. I can't even believe that has to be explained to you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That was always my impression but I’ve never looked at any of those sites. I met my husband at an alumni happy hour.


I was largely on Christians sites where we met, but did go on a couple of others briefly. Tinder wasn't around then. 
I would never use tinder.


----------



## anachronistic12345 (11 mo ago)

drencrom said:


> There's a difference between watching a movie that isn't real, and signaling to everyone that is how YOU are in real life.
> 
> Big difference between that and announcing your violent intentions. I can't even believe that has to be explained to you.


I can't believe I have to explain that I would impose violence on those who wish me harm.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I was largely on Christians sites where we met, but did go on a couple of others briefly. Tinder wasn't around then.
> I would never use tinder.


It's my understanding there are a number of legitimate dating sites for people looking for relationships, but Tinder isn't one of them. When Mr. Texas takes off with some cheerleader, I'm done. I'm moving to Florida with some girlfriends and we're gonna Golden Girls it up. 🤪


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

anachronistic12345 said:


> I can't believe I have to explain that I would impose violence on those who wish me harm.


You didn't say wish you harm. You said those that wish to get smart with you.

Since you are obviously here to be intentionally obtuse, I'm done with you.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It's my understanding there are a number of legitimate dating sites for people looking for relationships, but Tinder isn't one of them. When Mr. Texas takes off with some cheerleader, I'm done. I'm moving to Florida with some girlfriends and we're gonna Golden Girls it up. 🤪


Which Golden Girl will you be? The southern belle? lol 

I don't see how anyone can say Tinder is a legit LTR dating site. Heck, Tinder dates has practically become a porn category.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Which Golden Girl will you be? The southern belle? lol
> 
> I don't see how anyone can say Tinder is a legit LTR dating site. Heck, Tinder dates has practically become a porn category.


I asked my friends. I wanted to be Rose, but they said I have be dumber. My stylist is already putting as much blonde in my hair as she says I can pull off, so I'm not sure what to do. They said Sofia because I'm kind of a smart aleck. I told them they were mean for calling me old and the one we picked as Dorothy told me to grow up. NONE of them thought I could be Blanche, I'm too much of a goody-two-shoes. "It takes more than dirty jokes, Texas, you have to actually sleep around. Duh." I love my friends. 💖


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Tinder is mostly people hooking up for sex and maybe a small amount for relationships. I've heard so many things about tinder. Maybe try meeting someone in person while out. Lots of single woman looking for a good man while out. Whether at the gym, bar, shopping, hobbies, loads of ways to meet someone.


----------

